# Heads up on Thermacells



## michigandeerslayer (Oct 24, 2004)

http://www.mosquitorepellent.com/compact-appliance.asp


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

i'll be right back...got a CVS 2 minutes from my house.........






.......nope, not at the one in Monroe.


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

I checked Van **** & 33 Mile & VD/24 mile......nada.


----------



## michigandeerslayer (Oct 24, 2004)

I checked 18 and garfield, 16 and gratiot, 8 mile and harper

Im thinking that $10 model at at walgreen's is looking good it covers the same area and it is smaller


----------

